# FS: Like new Mercury Fury 4 prop



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Not much call for a prop like that on here. GLWS!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Not much call for a prop like that on here. GLWS!


I guess not, maybe I should post on a bass boat forum


----------

